# Army Revises Weapons Training



## D-n-A (13 May 2005)

http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,FL_train_051005,00.html?ESRC=army-a.nl

Army Revises Weapons Training 
USA TODAY 
May 10, 2005 

WASHINGTON - The Army is toughening its safety training following 16 deaths and at least 121 injuries from accidental gunfire in Iraq and Afghanistan since 2001. 

The Pentagon said many of the accidental shootings, which the military calls "negligent discharges," resulted from simple carelessness and the lack of rigorously taught safety habits. But even some highly qualified veteran troops, some ranked as high as captain, have had accidents, said David Martin, a civilian who manages troop safety in Iraq. 

Defense Department figures show that 14 troops in Iraq were killed in accidental shootings. The total could rise; 17 more deaths from "non-hostile" gunshot wounds are under investigation, Pentagon spokesman James Turner said. 

Such shootings wounded 121 U.S. troops in Iraq, Martin said. The Pentagon has not provided statistics for wounds from accidental gunshots in Afghanistan. 

Deaths and injuries from accidental weapons discharges are an occupational hazard of the military. Although statistics aren't available for all wars, the number of incidents in the past three years seems smaller than in other wars, said Conrad Crane, director of the U.S. Army Military History Institute in Carlisle, Pa. 




Crane said about 8,000 troops suffered "non-battle" gunshot wounds during World War I, and 224 were killed and 3,000 wounded during the Korean War. 

The current problem, however, is serious enough for the Army to overhaul training and stress safety. 

Soldiers in basic training now must carry their M-16 rifles everywhere -- even to the bathroom and chow hall -- to become more familiar with safety procedures. The Army has also started teaching rifle marksmanship and weapons handling in the first few days of training, instead of three weeks into boot camp. 

Col. Kevin Shwedo, a senior Army training supervisor at Fort Monroe, Va., said training soldiers early is essential, "so commanders in the field don't have to." 

The ways troops can inadvertently fire their weapons include not activating a "safety" switch; stumbling or losing balance with their finger on the trigger; and not realizing a weapon is loaded. 

Army soldiers have tougher procedures for carrying and storing their weapons. When entering a dining hall, for example, soldiers must remove ammunition from their rifles and double-check they're clear by pulling the trigger while the rifle is pointed into a sand-filled barrel. 

Sound Off...What do you think? Join the discussion. 


Copyright 2005 USA TODAY. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (14 May 2005)

Weapons handling safety rules:

1.  Treat every weapon as if it were loaded.

2.  Never point your weapon at anything you do not intend to shoot.

3.  Keep your finger straight and off the trigger until you are ready to fire.

4.  Keep your weapon on safe until you intend to fire.

How about that....four simple rules we teach everyone and some still can't get it right.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,FL_train_051005,00.html?ESRC=army-a.nl
> 
> Soldiers in basic training now must carry their M-16 rifles everywhere -- even to the bathroom and chow hall -- to become more familiar with safety procedures.



We went thru this after too many NDs in theatre, with the cause of one death. Not at the basic level, but trained soldiers performing their daily routine, wheter on base, or in the field, etc. Yes it does work. Even on base, carrying weapons, BFAs and blanks, at 'Action' (one up the spout), and on safe. All proper unload drills, etc.

The ADI manufactured F88 family of the Steyr-AUG rifle has many poor quality design flaws (compaired to the M16 FOW) which means extra care must be taken in many aspects. Such as during an 'unload' the bbl was be removed each and every time, as its part of the drill.

Carrying a pers wpn during your daily routine makes for good training, and this was all trades, so whether one is a cook, clerk, MP or in a combat arms trade, it all made a difference.

Daily T'sOET, and lessons on degrees of weapons readiness, strip and assemble, plus more, followed by back to 'action' again, all with blanks. Any NDs werre treated as 'live', and those who offened, did truly pay the piper, and others learned from their mistakes.

Good on the US Army for actioning such a cunning plan, and if it saves one life, its all worth it. At the end of the day, its made trained soldiers feel more confident and familar with their pers wpns, which makes them much more effective in theatre.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Britney Spears (14 May 2005)

> Such as during an 'unload' the bbl was be removed each and every time, as its part of the drill.





That can't be good for the servicable life of the weapon.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> That can't be good for the servicable life of the weapon.



Steel bbl vs alloy housing, you're right, the alloy housings take a shytekick'n, and they get filed back into shape periodically, when inspected annually or for rebuild.

This removal of the bbl was a knee jerk reaction after a Digger was shot in the back (and killed) in Somalia during an unload after a patrol. NZ uses the ADI F88 rifle also, and does not have this removal of the bbl during the unloads.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## DogOfWar (14 May 2005)

Sorry Gents- Im trying to follow here- what praytell is a "BBL".


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2005)

Bbl = Barrel

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## DogOfWar (14 May 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Bbl = Barrel
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Oh my god thats embarrasing. ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2005)

;D

Shyte happens.

Wes


----------



## Infanteer (17 May 2005)

Didn't we go through the same thing after having a Paratrooper shot and killed in Somalia?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (19 May 2005)

[Soldiers in basic training now must carry their M-16 rifles everywhere -- even to the bathroom and chow hall -- to become more familiar with safety procedures.]

Thats pretty much (with the exception of bringing the rifle to eat) what we did during our basic training.  Heck, we even had to have our rifles in our cots with us at night.


----------

